# Got a Whizzer...ready to ride.



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 11, 2014)

Ceebee met me today to do a quick swap in Chattanooga. 

This is what I came home with. 






Got it home and made a few changes. Whitewalls, crash bars, decals ect.

Runs great.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 11, 2014)

Awesome sauce!


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 11, 2014)

Very nice!! Crash bars look good.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 11, 2014)

I wish I could upload the video of me hauling butt on it. Purrs like a kitten.


----------



## slv63 (Oct 13, 2014)

That is sweet! How fast does it go?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 13, 2014)

Faster than I want to go. It has a warning label saying over 20mph is dangerous! Haha


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 28, 2015)

Do you still have/ride this whizzer? It is pretty neat!!! You sure have some nice bikes.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 28, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Do you still have/ride this whizzer? It is pretty neat!!! You sure have some nice bikes.




This bike slowly evolved into this.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 29, 2015)

That bike is nice to!


----------

